# Bosnian (BCS): Two things rule the world -- reward and punishment (proverb; is there a Bosnian version?)



## le_p'tit_lapin

"Two things rule the world -- reward and punishment."

This is a very common proverb in Bosnia apparently. Maybe Croatia and Serbia have a similar saying? Anyway, I was wondering if someone could tell me how this proverb is actually said in the Bosnian language, as well as give a situation in which you would hear it said. 

Hvala


----------



## DenisBiH

le_p'tit_lapin said:


> "Two things rule the world -- reward and punishment."
> 
> This is a very common proverb in Bosnia apparently.   Maybe Croatia and Serbia have a similar saying?   Anyway, I was wondering if someone could tell me how this proverb is actually said in the Bosnian language, as well as give a situation in which you would hear it said.
> 
> Hvala




_ Dvije stvari vladaju svijetom - nagrada i kazna._

That would be a direct translation. I have never heard that proverb personally. I am trying to remember a version with different wording, but no luck so far.

You sure it's Bosnian?

Ah, just remembered, there is a saying that would partially match the general meaning of your English translation:

_Ako neće milom, hoće silom._

If (something / somebody) will not (go / get done) by its own will, it (he/she) will ( go / get done) by force.


----------



## nexy

"Dvije stvari vladaju svijetom - nagrada i kazna." (literal translation)

I've never heard of this proverb.


----------



## le_p'tit_lapin

I'm fairly certain it's Bosnian.  Various sources on the web say so anyway.

I figured there was a different wording for it.  Perhaps the saying you suggest is the correct one...

In any case, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## DenisBiH

le_p'tit_lapin said:


> I'm fairly certain it's Bosnian.  Various sources on the web say so anyway.
> 
> I figured there was a different wording for it.  Perhaps the saying you suggest is the correct one...
> 
> In any case, thanks a lot for your help!




As good ole' Julius Caesar would have said, "Beware of the web-sources of March". 

You're welcome.


----------



## le_p'tit_lapin

nexy said:


> "Dvije stvari vladaju svijetom - nagrada i kazna." (literal translation)
> 
> I've never heard of this proverb.



Thanks for your help as well! 

Maybe this really isn't a Bosnian proverb after all.

Oh well!


----------



## le_p'tit_lapin

DenisBiH said:


> As the good ole' Julius Caesar would have said, "Beware of the web-sources of March".
> 
> You're welcome.



Ha, very true!


----------



## Duya

One apparent source is:

http://www.special-dictionary.com/proverbs/source/b/bosnian_proverb/

The site does not look reliable on the first sight. I've read the list of "Bosnian proverbs" and I cannot recognize a single one. So, I'd say it's b.s., pardon my French. 

"Serbo-Croatian proverbs" on the same site are more accurate, and I can recognize most of those (but not all).

http://www.special-dictionary.com/proverbs/source/s/serbo_croatian_proverb/


----------



## SweetCherry

Duya said:


> One apparent source is:
> 
> http://www.special-dictionary.com/proverbs/source/b/bosnian_proverb/
> 
> The site does not look reliable on the first sight. I've read the list of "Bosnian proverbs" and I cannot recognize a single one. So, I'd say it's b.s., pardon my French.
> 
> "Serbo-Croatian proverbs" on the same site are more accurate, and I can recognize most of those (but not all).
> 
> http://www.special-dictionary.com/proverbs/source/s/serbo_croatian_proverb/


I agree with Duya, don't recognize a single one "Bosnian proverb", the third one on the list is Chinese, as far as I remember.
I am mostly familiar with "Serbo-croatian" ones (and now I have to say that I didn't know there are "Bosnian" and "Serbo-croatian" proverbs... What I mean by this is that most of them are used in all three languages.)


----------

